# Los Angeles Puppymill Busted



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

A puppymill near Los Angeles was busted and there are many maltese available for adoption. The reporter said that people are already lining up to adopt these poor dogs, thank goodness. Here is the link. http://cbs2.com/slideshows/Puppy.Mill.Dogs...3503.html?rid=1 I think there is a follow-up tonight at 11 p.m. on CBS if anyone is in the Los Angeles area and is interested in adopting one of these dogs.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Oops, as I was browsing the forum, I just noticed that Precious Paws has already started a topic on this, in the Anything Goes section. Sorry.............I don't know how to remove this post.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=36875:closed.gif] So that there won't be two threads on the same topic, I'm going to close this one. Here is a link to the other thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=34186

Sher
Moderation Team


----------

